# Probiotic 299v, 7 days in body beginning to normalize..



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Certainly not getting my hopes up but it seems encouraging so far. The studies had people on 299v for 4 weeks before taking scores. I came across this strain as it was mentioned in several studies not only for IBS but c.diff and there is some evidence of candida success as well. I have always been skeptical I have a 'mystery' illness such as IBS and it could simply be some gut bugs that are out of whack in my gut -that flare up and take over due to bad lifestyle choices (diet, stress). If 299v shows action towards a variety of these bad bugs and normalization in some with IBS, then it could be possible _our _type of IBS at least is bug driven and a strain like 299v brings balance back to our gut. I'm taking a single 20bln pill in the afternoon. I would take more but at $110 NZ for 90 pills I can't afford to. Time will tell how this plays out. I will update this thread every week or so.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Please keep us updated. I have tried so many things that seemed to help and then stopped working, but I have not tried this one yet.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

where can I buy this? Any internet site, or anywhere
you think I could find it in Switzerland?


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

http://www.amazon.com/TuZen-Probiotic-Natural-Solution-capsules/dp/B0045P4OAS

I took it in 2007 and it did not help me. YMMV.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Lancschic said:


> I also believe IBS isn't a real illness. I believe its a name for you have something but we don't know what it is so we will tell you ibs! I think we all have bad gut flora or candida etc ibs is just a mask!


I agree. I believe I have an infection or parasite too. They just can't find it, so if you have nay gastro/bowel issues, they brand you with this trashcan diagnosis to get you to go away.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Doctors don't know everything. But, an intelligent dr will learn from anecdotal evidence. Small pox vaccine was discovered when scientist saw that cow pox victims didn't get small pox--so isolated the germ and created a vaccine. We need to share all our evidence and hope some company out there will see potential profit and start the research. (Profit motive is important)


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, just an update guys. So far so good, started to normalize on 2nd. 3,4,5th only needed one movement in morning, no urgency afterward, stool pretty dang normal. 6th not as good, had to go toilet 3 times in the morning but by no means *bad* as when I'm having an attack. So at that point I felt like the 299v is helping but I am not dosing enough. I decided to up my dose to 1 20bln capsule every 12hrs. Basically 11am in morning and 11pm at night. Things really improved after this and I have been "normal" since.

Other things I am doing as I am determined to remain in a normal state:
Strict Low fodmap diet, zero deviation
1/3 of a caltrate+ with every meal
1/2 of a magnesium supplement daily (I had some muscle twitches in my ab muscles, gone now after upping my mag intake a little)
1 thorne B12 with breakfast
1 thorne D3 with breakfast
1/2 selenium + A/C/E daily
6-8 glasses water daily
keep pedantically detailed food diary
meditation 1hr a day and practising buddhist philosophy (this has reduced my stress levels beyond words, watch some youtube talks by ajahn brahm to get started)
I walk 4 kilometers a day and sometimes do weight training after but no abs or legs straining exercises
I am feeling in control at the moment, 100% "stable" so I am going to keep at it and see how long I can last in this remission. I think I have my diet nailed down tight. Will report back soon or if anyone has questions feel free. Thanks!


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

ok, well i had trouble telling if it helped in the end. It is insanely expensive so I have replaced this with kefir and am now using kefir as my main probiotic source. The kefir is so cheap and I know it's active (i think half these probiotic pills are full of dead bacteria). The kefir does seem to be helping as well, I drink 1/2 cup 30mins before breakfast with a glass of water, and another 1/2 cup at night.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jarrow IBS (ideal bowel support) is a product that contains 299v and is not very expensive at all. It's like $20 tops. Not product shill, just trying to help.


----------

